# Timing of AMH Test



## ShabbyChic (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi 

I have ordered a postal finger prick AMH test does it matter when in your menstrual cycle it is as I read its better to do it in the follicular  part ?

Thank you


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi shabbychic, I don't think it matters what day you test.... When I had my amh done I wasn't tested on a particular day!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Jan 26, 2016)

Thankyou


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

My clinic said it didn't matter either, hope it goes well for you.


----------

